# Imperial Guard: Cadian or Catachan?



## xMultiArcesx (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi, I have recently decided to start, yet another, 40k army. After looking I have decided to pick Imperial Guard and I cannot decide: cadian or catachan. Could you tell me what is better for what to help me come to a conclusion? Thx


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

There is no mechanical difference whatsoever under the current rules, so it all depends on your aesthetic preferences.

However, there is a rumour that everything but cadians are going to be cut from GW's line, so you might not ever see catachans any more within a couple months. Keep in mind these are rumours so take a dive into your closest salt lake, have a nice salt swim, dry yourself with your salt towel and have a good salt breakfast after a salt shower before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## xMultiArcesx (Dec 23, 2013)

What is their lore I would like to know before deciding?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Catachan_Jungle_Fighters#.UuvCCRBdV1A

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Cadia

I think the Catachans have more character, but their models are pretty goofy looking.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

If you want personal input go with catachan, those guys are badass buff dudes who live in a jungle deathworld. 
If you seen the first predator movie catachans are basicly those marines =). I read somewhere that Catachan regiments actually were based of US Viet soldiers and predator movie.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

venomlust said:


> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Catachan_Jungle_Fighters#.UuvCCRBdV1A
> 
> http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Cadia
> 
> I think the Catachans have more character, but their models are pretty goofy looking.


I'll go one step further and say that the Catachans are one of _the worst_ looking model ranges in 40K. I'm not a huge fan of the Cadians, since they are too chunky and their weapons are only bested by the Tau in being horrendously oversized. But the Catachans are just awful, awful models all around. They serve no purpose than to have their legs re-purposed for conversion with alternate torsos, arms and head, and then _only_ if you're concerned about retaining GW parts for tournament purposes.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I didnt find anything wrong with catachans really. I use them as penal legion in my army along with heavy weapons teams as I have a couple of old catachan models on the heavy weapons with the wheels. Love them guys


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

The Irish Commissar said:


> I didnt find anything wrong with catachans really. I use them as penal legion in my army


That's the same way I use Catachans, 
bearing in mind my Guard are an ice based army I should probably paint nipples on them..............


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

That true because the imperium is not going to waste funds on extra clothes for a penal legion.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

They will those convicts would die uselessly without those cloths. It should never be said that the imperium doesn't try to get its money's worth, if it can.

Anyway, main question: I would go Cadian, simply because their are more awesome toys you can get for them through FW.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Irish Commissar said:


> That true because the imperium is not going to waste funds on extra clothes for a penal legion.


I don't know the Imperium has sprung the Penal Legionaries that I've painted a nice new shiny metal necklace each... It even beeps sometimes. And then it stops... existing. 

Personally I would go with Cadians, their proportions which not great are certainly an improvement on the Catachans. Or go FW, they have some very nice IG ranges. If you are ok with conversions then goggle Fuedal World IG and take a look at the awesome stuff you can do with Bretonnian Men at Arm's sprues.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Ye the imperium tells them there these new bling necklaces that make them look really cool and if they explode every now and again it just means they weren't cool enough to wear it. :laugh:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Check this shit out: 










Catachans make for some cool and creative conversions. Cadians are boring, to me.


----------



## xMultiArcesx (Dec 23, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Check this shit out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is simply awesome that is acctually persuading me to go with catachan… How do you think a red grey black camouflage for the tanks. The only question is what about the guards men?


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Well the catachan are a jungle unit, so you would expect greens and the like on them. But it's your army so if you like red and black go for it!
And I would use the same colours are infantry as tanks, to give the army on whole scheme. And those rough riders are awesome! You could have like a giant pterodactyl as a Valkyrie or something too


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

xMultiArcesx said:


> Hi, I have recently decided to start, yet another, 40k army. After looking I have decided to pick Imperial Guard and I cannot decide: cadian or catachan. Could you tell me what is better for what to help me come to a conclusion? Thx


Here is a basic run down:

Currently Catachans and Cadians are like-for-like mechanically. However, in the previous codex there was an issue relating to armour; Catachans had Flak Jackets which gave them a 6+ save, whilst Cadians had Flak armour which gave them 5+. This may crop up again in future supplements and it was certainly a thorn for some players. 

Spure wise: cadians get grenade launchers and vox casters on their basic troop spure whilst catachans don't. Alot of special weapon units are also metal only for Catachans and alot of people have begun to suspect that Catachan stuff is becoming mail-order only. Many people don't like the way Catachans are proportioned either. They have HUGE musculatures to the point of looking bigger than some space marine miniatures.

Side by side to this; rumors are circulating that they plan to drop Catachans/Firstborn/Exotic units etc from the shelves so as to homogenize the Imperial Guard fluff into the "Adepta Milita". You'll still be able to use all the stuff you have, it just won't be getting updated or recast.

Catachans have some pretty cool back story and fluff this is important because they do come across as being awesome. Cadians have some strong background, but I think "Raised to live in a world that wants to kill you from before you were born" and "I went to military school rather than going on dates in my teens" are worlds apart for awesomeness.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome to the Guard! I LOVE Catachans, I love the fluff, the characters and the fact that all the characters come from the SAME Regiment making it an easy choice for me...at first. Then I got smashed with my fluff lists and started adding some heavy support. This is where the Steel Legion comes in handy. In a few weeks I will be running all my Chimeras full of Steel Legion troops, my Vendettas full of Catachans and a blob platoon of Catachans. 

You have to remember that Regiments are pulled from all over the Galaxy to fight and, more often than not, they are armies mixed from different worlds. FW does have a great selection of Death Korps but they are pricey. Buy what you like for the reasons you like it, back stories, characters, models, winning. Remember troops are troops and you will be painting a lot of them so paint them however you want and have fun with it, if you aren't having fun painting then get some Necrons


----------



## Yvainwa (Oct 29, 2011)

Catachans all the way. Their fluff is awesome and they really are the toughest humans of the bunch. They have the best special characters as well. Their models can look great if you add in the details and its nice to have an army that looks different than most.

A long time ago they had their own mini codex, which was neat. I am hoping for a supplement or at least some doctrine rules in the guard update coming up.

When the toughest girls in the galaxy kickstarter is up, the jailbird division fits pretty good as female Catachans as well.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Depends if you want gonzo 'Nam vets or haggard-yet-disciplined cardboard cutouts. I personally can't stand the goofy muscles on the Catachan sculpts, though the newer command squad's models are a handful of models from the line that I actually do like. Overall I much prefer the Cadian models, though.

Of course, Vostroyans are the coolest non-forgeworld IG faction.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I like the cadian models better because they are more convertable, but I agree that catachans have a better back story and make for a fluffier army. I use mostly steel legion though because they are awesome looking!


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

DarkDisciple_Nahum said:


> I like the cadian models better because they are more convertable, but I agree that catachans have a better back story and make for a fluffier army. I use mostly steel legion though because they are awesome looking!


I must say the Steel Legion, in my opinion, are the best looking models. DKOK from FW would have the lead IF they had better helmets.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

HokieHWT said:


> I must say the Steel Legion, in my opinion, are the best looking models. DKOK from FW would have the lead IF they had better helmets.


I agree. They look like wanna be marine helmets.


----------

